# How do I remove fine sractches (from steelwool/brillo) from glass windows?



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

How do I remove fine sractches (from steelwool/brillo) from glass windows?

I was dumb enough to let my neighbors kid cleaned my windows, and he must have used strong steel wool or a brillo pad to clean them because there are many really fine scratches, so many it creates a haze.

Whats the best way to fix that?

Is there any compound for glass that can be polished in?

If so do I need a electric tool to polish it? Or can it be done by hand.

TIA


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go get a Claybar kit from the local Advance Auto or O'Reilly's.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Go get a Claybar kit from the local Advance Auto or O'Reilly's.


Link pls.

I found some clay bar stuff, but they were for removing sediment, not filling/sealing.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Use a Claybar and a glass specific polish. The scratches should be very fine and are likely a result of the steel wool depositing itself on the glass and not necessarily a scratch in the glass


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

There are some larger scratches as well, that are definitely scratches, will the polish fill those?

Is an autoparts store the best place for this, or will somewhere like Lowes/HomeDepot have it?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

abefroman said:


> There are some larger scratches as well, that are definitely scratches, will the polish fill those?
> 
> Is an autoparts store the best place for this, or will somewhere like Lowes/HomeDepot have it?


Best place for that, would be a glass shop.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

For very small and fine scratches, sometimes toothpaste actually works. You might want to give that a try first, before you buy anything. For other, deeper scratches you'll need to turn to a polish or a specialty kit from a glass store. You can also use a product called "jeweler's rouge" along with a buffing pad. 

Unfortunately, if the scratch is too deep, it will be tough to get out. 

Good luck!


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Correction, the scratches actually seem to be on a protective coating (which is on the sliding glassdoor window to keep it from shattering), rather than the actual glass.

Is there a product that would work better for that?


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

if it is just minor scratches, you can use electric buffer to buff the scratch and cam be sprayed with ammonia. Try to read this article for the removal process. http://bit.ly/1t6DeBl


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd contact the door or coating mfg. for their recommendations.
Polishing may further damage or remove the coating.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

If the common household cures don't work, there is a product called Rare Earth that is made for buffing glass. A local glass shop should have it or something similar.


----------

